# hunt become a first of many.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I took my girl friend duck hunting yesterday. This was her 2nd hunt but first time hunting. She killed her first duck with her first shot.Then she killed her 2nd duck with her 4 shot. I got my first triple on geese and the sad thing is we lost the third goose. we did not get a good mark on it when it dropped in the reeds,. we searched for a good hour beating the reeds for it and could not find it :-(. With the two geese in the boat. i was looking at them and lone and behold one had him a leg Iron on him. That my first band in 23 years of hunting. We ended up with 5 ducks and two honkers in the boat.Cant bitch about the day. we had one goal in mind going out and that was to get her first duck kill.

my honkers and band.

days take.

here is her first duck.

her with bot of her ducks.

then with the days bag.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

That's great! In thirty years I've yet to ever get a banded anything. Glad you found a girl to take out and that'll hunt too!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice shoot!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Chicks that KILL!  


oh, congrats on the band cherry too D! ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys longgun lol now im all most cool as you.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet day in the marsh man! Congrats!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That's awesome hoss!! Way to go. Lets hear where that bird is from :grin:


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> thanks guys longgun lol now im all most cool as you.


Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa whoa...Lets not get too caught up in the excitement here ;-):grin:. Congrats on a great shoot!!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would be willing to go back with ya and look for the third goose if ya wanted. I have two labs that are pretty good an finding them if ya know about the general areA. 

Was is died or crippled? 

Ya never know many be another band.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> That's awesome hoss!! Way to go. Lets hear where that bird is from :grin:


he was banded up by bear river by Rich Hansen in June of this year. I killed him at fb.He was born 2011 or sooner.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunter_17 said:


> I would be willing to go back with ya and look for the third goose if ya wanted. I have two labs that are pretty good an finding them if ya know about the general areA.
> 
> Was is died or crippled?
> 
> Ya never know many be another band.


To me looked like he was a live still but my girl friend said he folded up. I have a buddy that a good dog as well. It was all on me i knew better not to take my eyes off him.But i was so happy that i did take my eyes off him.Thanks for the offer to bring your pups down. My 7 month did alright for her first time looking for it.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent Dustin!8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Excellent Dustin!8)


I need Hagen there to show Gaby the trick on finding them suckers in the reeds man.

thanks guys.


----------



## GooseBuster!! (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool!!!!


----------

